# "pjarnik" Chrono...coming In November



## sttngfan1701d (Jul 15, 2004)

That's one of 6 designs for the Pjarnik (someone who works in arctic regions, apparently) Chrono that's out in November accoring to this announcement on Poljot.com.

Hmmm....

My grandfather repaired watches, so I was always around them, but I've just recently become interested in acquiring them. And since I'm a college student, I have a very limited budget with which to buy them, hence my going the Invicta route when I wanted a lookalike James Bond watch. I love the little thing, but I always told myself that I'd buy three watches: an automatic diver, a mechanical chronograph, and a nice Swiss watch. The latter will most likely come much later in life when I have the money to splurge on it, but as for the mechanical chrono, I'm beginning to investigate possibilities.

I've looked into Poljot because the "Russian factor" gives them a kind of uniqueness that's a strong pull for me. But I've heard mixed things about them: hit or miss quality, adjustments needed even on new watches as soon as they arrive on your doorstep, etc. Hearing these things obviously brings about some reservations on my part, but I think that when all is said and done, I'll end up with a Poljot on my wrist. It makes sense, because I already own the wool overcoat and ushanka hat









Anyway, recently I've looked at two possibilities: the sapphire glass Aviator III and the Strela. Now I've heard good things about the Strela - someone even called it the mechanical equivalent to a Valjoux 7750-powered automatic chrono, and apparently it is somewhat better made than some other Poljots. The new Aviator III caught my eye because it had sapphire crystal, something I wish my Invicta had. But given that all I've managed to scratch on my Invicta in six months of daily wear is the polished center link on the bracelet and not the crystal, perhaps sapphire isn't really "mandatory" for me. And the Strela is about the same price as the Aviator III depending on where you get it.

But while the Strela is apparently a class watch and has the requisite "technical and busy-looking" dial I'd like to have should I buy a chrono, it looks like an Omega Speedmaster and I've never been a fan of that watch's dial.

Enter the Pjarnik.

Its dial looks fantastic, technical, and...well, Russian.







The case and bracelet somehow look "cheap" to me, which makes me wonder if they're steel, but in this case, from now to November I might not even care. A brown leather strap would look great on it anyway, methinks. And depending on what Poljot means by "moderate price" (I hope its not more than around $300, like the Strela and Aviator III) the Pjarnik might be the watch I buy come the new year.

I'm eagerly awaiting finding out more about this watch. It looks interesting to say the least!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont think youll be disapointed with a Poljot...







Ive got a few and the value for money is amazing!!! The chrono movements are licence built copies of swiss movements and are just great.....Check out the ones Roy has on the website,


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice,

May have to go on " my list "......


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Few good looking ones on that link.

More to the list...................


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

nice.. i like the gold one







its already Nov.. hmm...


----------



## Bob W (May 17, 2004)

Hi - the pictures are mock ups. The case will be stainless steel. Incidently on the back, it says the watch is made by the Poljot Classic company. Not sure but I think this might be a Poljot / Levenberg joint venture like the Classics and the Storm and the new Avia Classics. (as opposed to the Volmax products which comprise the bulk of new Poljot Chronos)


----------

